# Best Basic Wireless Computer??



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a basic computer that will give me my distance covered, time, and time of day. I would also like it to be small, lightweight, wireless, and attach securely to my bike.

What is the best option out there for a reasonable amount of money?


----------



## brettyd (Feb 21, 2010)

I am looking for the same thing. Maybe that also has function for calories consumed. Any insight anyone? Are cateye's the best?


----------



## brettyd (Feb 21, 2010)

Calories spent I should say....God knows that I consume enought!


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

I've had a few now, regarding electronics reliability they're all the same. The thing that kills mine is always breaking mounts. My mounts all have a very small platform, mounting rails, and hoop. Something breaks and I super-glue the mount permanently til something else breaks. 
I don't know what's best but keep that in mind when researching.


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

For a somewhat cheap but very reliable computer look at the Cateye models. The Strada and Vector models are known to be lightweight, reliable, and have good mounts. You can find them on sale for around $30 to $50 depending on the model. For calorie consumption you'll need a heartrate monitor which will cost more money. On the other end of the spectrum, if you want a computer with lots of features take a look at the VDO MC1.0 +. You can find them on sale for less than $80.00 and they are very usefull.


----------



## brokenspok3 (May 21, 2009)

trek incite 8i


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Are the calorie consumption models accurate? I have always been told that these are not accurate at all, hence my choice to not spend the extra money for a useless add on.

Am I off the mark here?


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

No more or less accurate than any other calorie counting device out there. Nothing is going to be 100% accurate but my guess would be that they are adequate enough. If it's something that's important to you then spend the money and try it out. If you don't like it take it back. When I bought my latest bike computer I really wanted one with a temperature gauge. Everyone told me that it wouldn't be very accurate but I'm happy enough with it. It's pretty close.


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)

I find the best value in computers to be the planet bike models. Protege 9.0 wireless can be had for around $35 and works good for my needs. I like that 5 pieces of info can be shown on the screen at one time. Also includes temperature, and you can buy another mount/sensor and use it on two bikes.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Anybody use the cateye strada 400dw? I picked one up at the REI scratch & dent, but it's missing the sensor! If you have one and you're missing the computer, it's yours.


----------

